# What do you feed your Caiman ?



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone , just wondered what you feed your Caiman ?

Mine is getting sick of the usual chicks and Rats to be honest, just wondered what you fed and how often ?

When I was in Florida, Gatorland , I bought from them a packet , 30 - 50 sausages and thats what I and a load of other people fed theirs.

Can you please be specific in what you feed , ie not just chicken , if you feed chicken or other things, where do you get it from and what sort ? type ? whats it exactly called.

Many thanks for your help

Steve


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

mine has 

fish 
mice 
rats
chicks


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

What kind of fish mate ?

I have some live ones lol , but they dont seem to bother him ....

I have heard a lot of people buy stuff from ASDA or TESCO and feed that , I was going to buy some red meat for him , but not too sure ...


Steve


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mostly my diet varies of,
Mostly - red meat
Beefheart,
beef liver,
lamb hearts, kidneys, liver.
Beef round steak.
Cow tongue



Occasionally - white meat
Free range chicken fillets (not so much enjoyed)
Just started feeding chicks last week, might be a while before I feed again as the thing exploded when they chomped down. 
Quail bits(from my frozen snake food) 

Seldom feed fish but I do give monkfish or trout meat.

Everything comes from the butchers or fish mongers.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

i tried puting live fish in they didnt last long at all even baby gold fish that i thought where easily going to outrun him didnt


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

jacko1 said:


> i tried puting live fish in they didnt last long at all even baby gold fish that i thought where easily going to outrun him didnt


Thought you wasnt supposed to feed them goldfish due to their thaiomine(sp?) content or something. Think it was possibly on this forum that I heard of it.

I may be wrong however.


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

i dont own a caiman but do own large monitors and turtles and feed a very wide ranging diet such as...
mice
rats
chicks (1 and sometimes 10 day old)
quail
eggs (duck, quail and chicken)
heart
liver
rabbit 
trout
shrimp (live and dead)
snails (land and aquatic)
worms
morio worms
locusts
cockroaches
squid
mussels
im not sure how much of the above a caiman would eat but my snapper and monitors enjoy a varied diet so might be worth trying a few items.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Brilliant, thanks everyone, gives me more ideas for a varied diet for him ...

Thank you 

Dont forget to check out my webcam , details below in my SIG, lights start to come on at 10.30am

Thanks again 


Steve


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gold fish on a very rare occasion can do little harm, but by eating it, it suppresses hunger. 
On diets that have consisted mainly on frozen food and goldfish and no supplements, the caiman loses appetite, growth is restricted and finally...the nervous system crashes, after months or a couple of years they die.

Be careful with snails, they harbour lungworm, and that's a nasty one to remove.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

You could try feeding it Viperlover!:gasp::gasp:

Sorry Minty I couldnt resist:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> You could try feeding it Viperlover!:gasp::gasp:
> 
> Sorry Minty I couldnt resist:lol2::lol2::lol2:


it might choke Graeme


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I got some beef heart and beef kidney coming today ......

Good to try something different ....


Steve


----------



## 5hadowfax (Jun 10, 2010)

What time's feeding today ? I really wanna see him eat


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Probably not until tomorrow to be honest , and I dont get in from work this week until 8 , so not sure when , sorry


Steve


----------



## 5hadowfax (Jun 10, 2010)

Np mate , when it's being fed please PM me if it's no bother
: victory:: victory:


----------

